# BrianBlessed



## lovelyeek (Jun 13, 2010)

So,I thought it was about time I unleashed BrianBlessed on the world...

here he is,not looking best pleased about having his photo taken!
lolz
x


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, what a cute little mug. XD Very nice shade of red, too!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So cute! I love his little face. :lol:


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

That's a perfect angle =] He is so cute and I love his shade of red!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------

